
Most Welfare Dollars Don’t Go Directly to Poor People Anymore – FiveThirtyEight - joeyespo
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/most-welfare-dollars-dont-go-directly-to-poor-people-anymore/
======
kaosjester
So it looks like, in short, welfare dollars have mostly stopped being spent as
checks handed to the needy and, instead, are being used to help people with
drug problems, childcare, and educational needs. Moreover, most of the states
that have stopped giving out money are rural, and many of them are right-
leaning. Which isn't a particularly surprising outcome, when you consider the
GOP-spun narrative that welfare recipients are mostly lazy, poor people who
are unwilling, but not unable, to work.

